# What Do You Eat Late At Night??????



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Im eating clean and dropping BF but fking hell im hungry tonight :sad: What's in your fridge to fend off the hunger .........


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Steak


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

PB at this time of night, and casein shake obviously.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a steak, a scoop of protein blend. Greek yoghurt and a handful of mixed berries.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Im off to bed with a tub of yoghurt, whey impact and some PB..... could get messy :tongue:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Anything, just had cod rice and beans.

I'll prob go take a dump down a litre of milk and call it quits.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cock 

yourself?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

quark with casein and blueberries


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't plan what times I eat my meals, as long as I eat them, so whatever meal I haven't eaten yet - which, tonight would be a 6 egg omelette but I can't be assed to make one so just gonna have another protein shake instead.

I just had 500g beef with 100g (dry weight) brown rice at 11pm so not really hungry enough for a omelette, and just can't be bothered to cook.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Eating tuna salad as we speak.


----------

